# Sprained Leg?



## Scorpy42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all

This morning I noticed that my budgie Baldrick was not putting any weight on his right leg. (Photo attached)

Tried ringing a local vet but they said there is not one in my area that specialises in birds.

I can't see any blood or bone and he can move his leg, so I'm hoping it is not broken. I have also separated him from his playmate in a separate cage.



I'm hopeing it's a Sprain, if so is there any tips to a speedy recovery?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm sorry to hear that Baldrick seems to be avoiding his leg. Does he step up? If he does, that is a good way to check if he is willing to put any weight and if he can move the toes on that leg. 

Meanwhile, you can offer him room-temperature chamomile tea with nothing added and see if he will stand in it. If not, see if he'll drink some. Either way, chamomile is a natural relaxant and may help him feel better while you try and find a vet. 

If you observe him and see that he really isn't putting any weight on his leg, the best thing to do is to find a vet. Only an avian vet will be able to do the necessary diagnoses to ensure that Baldrick is able to make a full recovery. If there's not a vet that specialises in birds, see if you can find one that treats exotic animals as often they will have more experience with birds than a normal dog/cat vet. 

If you don't mind my asking, which area are you located in? I may be able to dig up some vet's numbers for you. 

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Scorpy42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi StarlingWings

It would of never crossed my mind to try Chamomile tea, I will defiantly try that .

He seems to step along the perch using his leg, can't say I've seem him move his toes, will keep an eye out.

I live in High Wycombe, Buckinghamshire, if you do have any numbers it will be appreciated . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome 

I was able to find some avian vets less than an hour away in case you need to take him there!

*Iffley Vets, 35 Iffley Road, Oxford OX4 1EA*
Home Page

This vet is 26.6 miles away from High Wycombe, and should take you around 45 min. to get there. He is specialised in all exotic animals including birds and seems very good.

You can ring him here: 07754 125302

*Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre

107 Aylesbury Road
Aston Clinton
Aylesbury
Buckinghamshire
HP22 5AJ*

exotic pets | Aston Clinton Vets

This vet is royally accredited and has a specialised parrot surgeon and vet on site. They also seem like a good practice and are located about half an hour away! That is relatively close so I would ring them first: 01296 630600

*Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre, Tring Road, Halton, Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire HP22 5PN.*

They are located about half an hour away as well and also have a specialised avian and small exotics vet on site. Here's the phone number:
01296 623439

Hopefully that helps! Let us know how your little one progresses :fingerx:


----------



## Scorpy42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Many many thanks for your great detective work and finding those for me will get in touch with them . 


And will let you know how Baldrick gets on .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're quite welcome, I'm glad I could help. :hug:

I look forward to an update!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Skorpy

Welcome to this great forum! I am sorry to hear about Baldrick's leg and hope you can find the best vet for you locally.

I live west of Oxford, so use the avian vet in Swindon (Great Western Exotics) as it's easier & quicker to get to (means I don't have to face getting round Oxford to get there!). And am very confident about the care I get there.

You are lucky to have a reasonable number to choose from around you that Star has found. Good luck with Baldrick and do let us know how you get on. 
BTW: love the name!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I hope your little Baldrick feels better soon. Please keep us posted .


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to TB! I hope Baldrick feels better soon.
:welcome:


----------



## Scorpy42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all thanks for welcoming me , sorry for the late reply, lost track with time, I seem to do that allot lol.

After talking on the phone with Aston Clinton vet that StarlingWings (Thanks ) kindly gave me, he said it's more likely sprained and suggested I keep Baldrick separated from Percy (my other Budgie) for 2 Weeks and lower his perch incase he falls (He was climbing up the top of the cage once it lowered it! lol) IT's been two weeks now and he hasn't been lifting his leg up and has been using it allot for about a week now ( first week he wasn't using it at all)

So I reunited Baldrick and Percy today and they are already pruning each other , thanks for all of the support  and thanks Stranding as you can tell I'm a big Blackadder fan .

Next on my list is to do research for an Outdoor Aviary so they have more space to fly around


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm glad little Baldrick's leg is much better and he is back with his friend now. 

You might want to consider getting a nice large flight cage for indoors rather than an outdoor aviary.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prevue-Hen...=8-1&keywords=Prevue+Hendryx+F050+Flight+Cage

With an indoor flight your two budgies would have plenty of room and you would not need to be concerned about inclement weather or predators. -- Just a thought.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that Baldrick's leg is feeling better and he was able to be reunited with Percy 

I'm very happy to hear that the vet was helpful and that everything turned out well. :hug:

Thank you so much for the update! :clap:


----------



## Scorpy42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all your help StarlingWings , and thanks for link FaeryBee will look at Flight Cages  and will look at How to guides and FAQ as I have a feeling hey will be great help to me


----------

